

Gem takes your git commit history and generates a line item invoice. - aantix
https://github.com/aantix/big_bucks_no_whammies
I created a gem that utilizes my git commit history to generate a line-item invoice.  This automates the process of invoicing. No more tedious paperwork.&#60;p&#62;Not sure if there's enough Ruby contractors out there that could utilize something like this as a service?  I'd be interested in everyone's thoughts.
======
cynusx
how do you determine the start-time of a line item?

~~~
aantix
I'm using the commit time from the git commit. So all of the activity leading
up to the commit is the time charged against that line item entry.

